# Which of your SO's outfits is the most sexy?



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought we could have a fun post where we share what outfit our Significant Other has, that is just an instant turn on. 

And no, naked doesn't count! 

Maybe it's the country girl in me but there isn't much better than when Husband is fresh out of the shower and is in a pair of good fitting jeans without a shirt. Whew.

His wet spiky hair, tanned stomach, good smell, the way his jeans hug just the right places.... Yum.

A close second, is when we go to formal places like weddings. He wears dress pants and a black button up with a colorful tie. Love that too. 


So ladies! (Men are welcome to share too!) What outfit does your husband or boyfriend have that gets your heart pumping?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> And no, naked doesn't count!


Well, damn, that's all I got! His clothes are all basically the same, so nothing actually stands out.


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

When my husband was still in the military, nothing hotter than those Marine Dress Blues. (Although his Charlies were a close second) 

Dress
Charlies

Yum!

I love seeing him in dress shirts/collared shirts too.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I love the way my husband dresses whether its for work or casual. Heck, he looks so sexy in his comfy clothes or without.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I thought we could have a fun post where we share what outfit our Significant Other has, that is just an instant turn on.
> 
> And no, naked doesn't count!
> 
> ...


 Dang CW I about fell out of my chair and I'm at work! I'm kind of partial to a towel rapped low on the hips. Wish I saw more of it but single and soon to be divorced I will have to dream


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Loving these replies!

Maricha is doesn't have to be just clothes. Maybe when you see him wrapped in a towel or a robe? Or maybe after he just got off work or back from the gym and is sweaty after working hard.

Every girl has different turn ons. It's interesting to see what others think is hot. 

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby I agree! My husband looks great in anything. But is there anything specific that makes you do a little bit of extra looking? 

Tomara I'm sure you'll find a guy that will pull off the towel look great some day! Glad you liked my post.


----------



## Forever Grateful (Aug 15, 2013)

Nothing is hotter than H in a suit and tie. That is hands down the sexiest to me. Once he graduates next winter he'll be wearing one all the time. 

Also him fresh out the shower in boxer briefs or when he finishes working out or sparring and he takes off his shirt.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Forever Grateful said:


> Nothing is hotter than H in a suit and tie. That is hands down the sexiest to me. Once he graduates next winter he'll be wearing one all the time.
> 
> Also him fresh out the shower in boxer briefs or when he finishes working out or sparring and he takes off his shirt.


You lucky bug. I only get my husband to wear a tie like once or twice a year. 

I love fresh out of the shower.

It seems we have similar tastes.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Combats and t-shirt.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Loving these replies!
> 
> Maricha is doesn't have to be just clothes. Maybe when you see him wrapped in a towel or a robe? Or maybe after he just got off work or back from the gym and is sweaty after working hard.
> 
> ...


No gym, no workouts. Showers, I help him because of his back pain, so I still see him naked. 
As for wrapping in a towel, doesn't happen. After shower, he dries off and gets clothes on right away. Never wears a robe. In the 13 years we have been married, he never has. So, honestly, there is no clothing, no particular covering, which makes me do any extra looking lol.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

This thread would be improved by pictures!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I like some stubble on his face, work boots on his feet... some blue jeans (holes are hot...and FUN)...a nicely ironed button downed shirt & he's got contacts in.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

My wife owns a couple of very sexy little black dresses that hugs her every curve and shows off her long, lean legs just uuummmm right  omg she can wear this every day and I'd have noooo complaints !!!


----------



## Fallen Leaf (May 27, 2013)

White t-shirt and jeans.


----------



## Forever Grateful (Aug 15, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> You lucky bug. I only get my husband to wear a tie like once or twice a year.
> 
> I love fresh out of the shower.
> 
> It seems we have similar tastes.


Yeah it seems we do. 

The only thing better then fresh out the shower is him still in the shower. 

Once or twice a year?  Try to get him to go on a few dinner dates to a nice restaurant. At least get him in a nice dress shirt and pants. Thats almost as hot.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr H in his business suit does it for me every time. That man spins my world, tall, very broad shoulders, suit and tie, he is lucky to get out the door in one piece.
When he gets home from work I love to watch him change out of his suit, undoing his tie and top buttons does it for me every time, such a simple woman I am


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

He's just changed jobs, his stress has lowered, and no longer needs suits. He considered what he'd like to wear and this brought about a slight shift in his wardrobe. Stylish blazer coat, new shirts with dark jeans. He asked me to help figure out which shirts worked with the coats. Now he's rocking those outfits and I find the whole thing completely enticing. 

He looks relaxed, confident and stylish. oh meow.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Him in a t-shirt and jeans. My husband has a very similar build to >this man < and looks similar in casual clothing.

Second favorite look is his business attire. 

Third favorite is just out of the shower with a towel around his waist.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

God this thread is making me jealous...you women do verbally tell your men these things right?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> God this thread is making me jealous...you women do verbally tell your men these things right?


Yes. He knows. I tell him every day. He's the wallpaper on my cellphone, so he knows it. Plus, I know it because he likes to do poses wearing his towel. Some are silly body building poses and some are takes on bodice ripper romance novels.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> God this thread is making me jealous...you women do verbally tell your men these things right?


Oh yes, I tell him


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I like seeing my wife in almost anything she dresses in.

But what really does it for me is when she's in a low rise jeans and a fitted T- Shirt.

Also when she at home in what we call a " short shorts " down here. Not the denim type but the lycra type.

I also like to see her in this particular dress, a tiny A- line cotton strap dress..
Its very short..

lol,
I can post a pic of her in a low rise jeans , but I definitely won't be posting one of her in a short shorts!


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Hooded sweatshirt on top. Stripper panties on the bottom.


----------



## camillaj (Aug 3, 2013)

Her black lingerie hipsters and a form hugging tank top without a bra, just after she has woken up in the morning with sexy&messy bed hair.

Oops this was only for husbands and boyfriends. Sorry.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

he's sexiest in his super baggy nike wide leg running pants and a white undershirt with bare feet. messy hair...curls wild. My heart races picturing it in my mind.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Navy blue suit, white shirt, silk tie, silver/gold cufflinks. So smooth, so sexy.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm a total badge bunny. My husband is a federal agent, so when he's in his uniform, hat, gun belt, bulletproof vest, big boots and driving his ENORMOUS vehicle. Oooh so hot. I drive an hour to see him at work JUST to ogle him! 

Something about a bulletproof vest just gets me going.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Nothing quite like the black leather corset studded black leather choker collar and braclets skin tight knee high stiletto boots and bullwhip. LOL!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

When around the house, I like my wife in something short, showing off her gorgeous legs, with a loose fitting top on without a bra, and of course....some sexy heels on. Something like this example picture:


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm loving these replies! 

My husband is kind of like the guy in the picture that was posted. He has very very broad shoulders and nice muscular arms... He looks great in everything. He has gorgeous curvy legs too. Lucky bug. I'm flat as a bean pole. every where. 



samyeagar said:


> God this thread is making me jealous...you women do verbally tell your men these things right?



Haha. I tell him every day, and I'm sure he notices me giving him elevator eyes.

He just rolls his eyes at me and shakes his head.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Handcuffs.....when they finally drag her psycho ass to jail or the nuthouse. You're so sexy when your bail's been denied.


----------

